# subversion websvn Probleme

## Tinitus

Hallo

ich habe subversion installiert und gestartet...geht richtig gut über die ebuilds

Jetzt möchte ich noch per wesvn darauf zugreifen.

Leider habe ich keinen Plan

ich müßte ja irgendwie auf /var/svn zugreifen ...Das liegt jedoch außerhalb des Dokumetroot des Apache...

muß ich erst ein Repo anlegen um das dann zu testen?

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden  :Wink: 

Gute Nacht

G. R.

----------

## firefly

schu dir doch mal das handbuch von subversion an

gruß

firefly

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> schu dir doch mal das handbuch von subversion an
> 
> gruß
> 
> firefly

 

kann es sein, daß tigris.org nicht mehr gibt?

G. R.

----------

## firefly

hmm stimmt die ist momentan nicht erreichbar(denk ich mal)

gestern ging es noch.

zum glück haben die das Handbuch auf ne extra Seite/Server gelegt  :Smile: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

funktioniert jetzt fast alles.

Noch 2 Frage:

1. derzeit kann ich nur als user root arbeiten....gibt es Hinweise diesbezüglich?

sollte man einen User svn anlegen? 

eine Gruppe svn?

alle user Mitglied von svn werden lassen?

muß ich dann den svn Server mit einer anderen Benutzerkennung starten?

oder noch ganz anders?

G. Roland

----------

## firefly

wenn du nur per svn apache modul auf das repos zugreifen willst, dann reicht es wenn du das repos-verzeichniss und die dateien dadrinn als user:group apache machst.

Die Authentifizierung läuft dann übern apache.

Wenn du aber auch per ssh oder den svnserver zusätzlich zum websvn zugriff haben wills, dann wäre eine extra gruppe für sowas nicht schlecht.

Aber sowas steht eigentlich alles im Handbuch drinn und zwar hier und hier

gruß

firefly

PS: tigris.org geht wieder die haten ein update gefahren

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wenn du nur per svn apache modul auf das repos zugreifen willst, dann reicht es wenn du das repos-verzeichniss und die dateien dadrinn als user:group apache machst.
> 
> Die Authentifizierung läuft dann übern apache.
> 
> Wenn du aber auch per ssh oder den svnserver zusätzlich zum websvn zugriff haben wills, dann wäre eine extra gruppe für sowas nicht schlecht.
> ...

 

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Antwort,

habe mich nicht klar ausgedrückt....greife über GUI Programme und websvn zu

websvn geht gut, Konsole geht auch per root, als user kann ich nichts einchecken...scheint OK zu sein

wenn ich jedoch per GUI oder als nicht root auschecke kommt:

svn: Kann keine ra_local Verbindung zu einer URL aufbauen

svn: Projektarchiv 'file:///var/svn/repos' kann nicht geöffnet werden

svn: Berkeley DB error while opening environment for filesystem /var/svn/repos/db:

Keine Berechtigung

Irgendwo mache ich etwas falsch...

Danke Euch

G. R.

----------

## firefly

wie sehen denn eigentlich die datei/verzeichniss rechte im repos verzeichniss aus ??

aber du solltest dir wirklich die zwei kapitel, die ich im letzten post gepostet habe, mal durchlesen da steht sowas drinn

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

und zum anderen kannst du auch in der konsole per http://<server>/<repos pfad> übern apache darauf zugreifen

gruß

firefly

----------

## Tinitus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und zum anderen kannst du auch in der konsole per http://<server>/<repos pfad> übern apache darauf zugreifen
> 
> gruß
> 
> firefly

 

Hallo,

bin noch am Lesen...habe jetzt erst mal folgendes gemacht

Gruppe svn erzeugt

meine User + apache hinzugefügt zu svn

svn Lese und Schreibrechte auf var svn gegeben

Lokal funktioniert es jetzt...jetzt wollen noch die Windows User bedient werden und übers Netz (also ssh bzw. http(s))sollte es generell auch gehen

habe den apache noch nicht laufen mit webdav Support.....kann man dann im Browser Änderungen einpflegen?

webdav sollte das ja machen oder?

websvn ist ja eine php Anwendung...

Danke Roland

----------

## firefly

ups da hab ich das mit websvn misverstanden aber ist ja egal.

Mit dem apache modul von subversion(welches webdav braucht, steh aber im handbuch) kannst du per http(s):// auf das repos zugreifen.

Und zwar genauso wie per ssh oder local per file://

das apache modul ermöglicht halt eine vom system getrennte benutzerverwaltung (per htpasswd).

Und es sollte eigentlich egal sein was für ein client von svn verwendet wird, denn es sollten eigentlich alle clients

die von subversion bereitgestellten "URL"-arten (per http(s)://, file://, svn+ssh:// und svn:// ) können.

Was auch die von mir getesteten auch können.

Deshalb langt es, wenn du dich nur auf eine art von zugang festlegt, macht die administration einfacher und es gibt kein probleme mehr mit den zugriffsrechte(was man ja per wrapper script auch verhindern kann).

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

das apche modul ist nicht dafür gedacht das man Änderungen per Browser machen kann.

Sondern es bietet nur dem client die möglichkeit über das http(s) protokoll auf den subversion server zuzugreifen.

Und websvn ist ja nix anderes wie ViewCVS sprich nur zum anschauen des repos und auch vereinzelt dateien runterzuladen(soweit ich das verstanden habe).

gruß

firefly

----------

